# Clean Teeth



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I confess, I don't brush my dogs' teeth. They get Pearly Whites occasionally but probably not often enough to really help. I know lots of you use OxyFresh for your dogs but what is your hygiene plan for your dogs? OxyFresh in the water every day? How often do you brush? Do you use doggie toothpaste? 

What products do you use and from whom do you buy them? (I love online shopping-any good suppliers?)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I confess, I don't brush my dogs' teeth. They get Pearly Whites occasionally but probably not often enough to really help. I know lots of you use OxyFresh for your dogs but what is your hygiene plan for your dogs? OxyFresh in the water every day? How often do you brush? Do you use doggie toothpaste?
> 
> What products do you use and from whom do you buy them? (I love online shopping-any good suppliers?)


I try to remember to brush Kodi's teeth once a week or so with toothpaste from the vet's office. He likes the taste, but I'm not sure I brush very effectively with him chewing on the bristles!<g>


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't brush their teeth either (embarrassingly said). I use Pet Dental in their water daily and Breath and Dental Care treats (Jeffers), a flossie or bully stick about 15 to 20 minutes daily. So I'm interested in seeing what others do. Where do you get Pearly Whites?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just brush on bath day since I have a captive audience anyway- which I try to do once a week. I use the enzyme tooth paste then (this is cheapest at my vet's office- CET). Then I leave in my nightstand- petzlife (bought from petedge). Since Belle's dental over a year ago her teeth have been great. Dora has never had a dental done and will be 5 and she has great chompers. Dash is only 2 and his teeth look good too. I think with dogs, some lines just have bad teeth. I have been lucky with mine. They are all on raw now so that might help too.

http://www.petzlife.com/
http://www.1800petmeds.com/C.E.T.+Enzymatic+Toothpaste-prod10593.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have Petzlife gel but the vet told me I need to do it at least once a week, of course I forget and do it once a month if I'm lucky.

What's Pet Dental Sharlene?

Forget where I ordered the Pearly Whites but they're dental bones and they're white. The dogs just chew them up and it's supposed to help keep their teeth clean.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, I've been using the Plaque Off and like it for keeping the teeth clean and tartar-free. It says it gives fresh breath, too, but I don't agree with that part! You sprinkle a little scoop onto their food once a day so it's easy. I always say I'm going to brush her teeth but hardly ever do - so yukky! 

Just a couple of days ago I read about a new product called Teddy's Pride. I don't know how to cut & paste a link but it's teddyspride.com. It supposedly is a probiotic and the research was done in Florida. It is all on the website. I am thinking of possibly trying that when I run out of the Plaque Off. It says it keeps their breath fresh and starts working within a few days which would be great! It, too, is just sprinkled on the food.

I'm glad you started this thread because I was thinking of starting one about this new product. Has anyone heard about it or tried it?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Interesting thread………I bought 2 different kinds if tooth paste, the finger and regular brush then did my normal thing of only using them once. My girls do get at least one Flossie a week and always have other rawhides or hard bones to eat. Smarty loves her raw bones but Galen likes her bones processed. Neither of them will chew on the Pearly Whites or the Dental Bones or anything with that plastic smell… some of these are still in their bone basket. For now their teeth look good but they are young.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*I have a question*, has anyone ever had your dentist (or vet) suggest anything like a food/water/pill additive to help prevent plaque? I have my teeth cleaned every 3 to 4 months because I build up plaque even with twice a day brushing, flossing, and rinsing. My dentist or hygienist has never suggested any form of these products. They seem to be totally up on all the advances in dentistry.

Have these products not reached the human stage?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Because of Tom King's experience, I have just ordered the Plaque Off. My two (non-hav) have had bad teeth. Teeth removed, root canal, and dentals. They have been long overdue for another one. Because of their health issues, my new vet doesn't want me to do a dental. She suggested giving a hunk of apple a day - where they chewed, and didn't just swallow it and I will be trying the Plaque Off (with thyroid testing on my hypo girl - it's supposed to be fine with hypothyroidism, but I will test anyway).

They also make a human version. If their teeth get better, then I will try it.

As far as the smell goes, my boy's breath is awww-fullll. She stuck her nose up to his teeth, and said the bad breath was from the gut. Both of mine have SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) and chronic pancreatitis. I have been using a digestive enzyme, but recently added back probiotics (I used to give, but stopped). I am slowly increasing the amount of probiotics daily, so that should help with the breath.

I guess I will know more about springtime as to our experiences


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I brushed Santos' teeth a couple of times with a toothbrush that came with toothpaste from Petsmart. I'm not sure how effective the process was. I'd definitely be interested in something that was easy. Curious about that Pet Dental stuff, Sharlene. Where do you get it, and what is it?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker gets his teeth brushed just about everyday along with brushing and combing his coat. It's so much easier to take care of a dog when it's just you and DH. I'm sure I wouldn't have done this when we had children still living with us.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I got the Pet Dental at Petsmart. Per the directions, I pour 1/2 capful in a 16 oz bottle of water a day. I have no idea if its effective but it sure is easy. The bottle says _"control plaque & tartar build up and freshens breath_."


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We've noticed some tartar on Scooter's teeth, he's the oldest. The vet hasn't said anything about it but I'm going to mention it to the groomer when she comes on Thursday.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I use the petzlife gel once or twice a week (usually once)with a tooth brush while grooming them (either bathing or just brushing) and sometimes I use the spray right before bed. I also use a product like oxyfresh in their water every other time I fill it. The vet told me not to use it every time. Jasper has a little yellowing at 4 but not much tarter and Cash's teeth at 3 are still pearly white.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe gets a teeth brushing every 1-2 days, we use Petzlife toothpaste (Vanilla flavor, he loves it) and the QuadBrush toothbrush, it has bristles on top and bottom which helps to keep the mouth open: http://www.forhealthydogs.com/images/Amazon/quadbrush3.jpg
Our vet says that one minute each day is just enough!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Tucker gets his teeth brushed just about everyday along with brushing and combing his coat. It's so much easier to take care of a dog when it's just you and DH. I'm sure I wouldn't have done this when we had children still living with us.


So true. My boyfriend holds Roscoe while I groom him, and I hold Roscoe while my boyfriend brushes his teeth. Teaming up makes things so much easier!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe I just have too much time on my hands but George gets his teeth brushed every day just after I do mine and he stands there and waits cause he loves it. People have commented on how white Georges teeth are. I am using something called Petrodex enzymatic toothpaste.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mikeb said:


> Maybe I just have too much time on my hands but George gets his teeth brushed every day just after I do mine and he stands there and waits cause he loves it. People have commented on how white Georges teeth are. I am using something called Petrodex enzymatic toothpaste.


Two thumbs up! One thumb for the routine and one thumb for the enzymatic toothpaste. George will benefit greatly from both, but especially the routine!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought a toothbrush and toothpaste at Petco yesterday, they didn't have much selection but I thought we'd at least get started. None of them minded it, Gracie actually wanted more so I guess she liked the toothpaste! I'll order some better toothpaste online and keep it up.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Bentley got his teeth cleaned at the vet yesterday, and I was a nervous wreck! Right before Katrina, my golden got his teeth cleaned and died 2 days later, so it was obviously not a good experience for me. Bentley seems to be doing just fine though, so I'm so relieved.

If we keep up with regular brushing or putting the dental stuff in the water, do you all know whether we can avoid teeth cleanings by the vet later? I just don't want to have to go through it again.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Where do you get Pearly Whites?


Sharlene, I get them from King Wholesale, that site that sucks you into buying all sorts of crazy things 

I am trying Tom King's recommendation as well . . . PlaqueOff. Jackson's teeth are a little stained and he hates me to brush, so he gets lots of Flossies, Pearly Whites, and CET VeggieDents. The vet said they were not bad, but I hate the stains. I even bought a tooth scraper to help, and he actually will let me scrape away better than brushing!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

mikeb said:


> Maybe I just have too much time on my hands but George gets his teeth brushed every day just after I do mine and he stands there and waits cause he loves it. People have commented on how white Georges teeth are. I am using something called Petrodex enzymatic toothpaste.


Where do you get this toothpaste?


----------

